

Valve's Approach to Playtesting: The Application of Empiricism (PDF) - eswat
http://www.valvesoftware.com/publications/2009/GDC2009_ValvesApproachToPlaytesting.pdf

======
halo
Valve hired a PhD in Psychology to figure out how to make their games more
fun? Wow.

------
ricree
This looks like it came from the slides of some talk. Is there a video
available?

